# Sheefo....lets get something staright pal.



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Its fine to say that Flip isnt going to Portland to coach but dont come on Blazer boards and say that we are such a mess and that Flip would rather coach the knicks...have you seen the makeup of their team? Its a disaster, at least Portland has solid young talent unlike that group of under acheivers in NY! All they have is a PG who could never win with any team hes been on and a collection of forwards who are just average at best and never will be difference makers. Then you have Jamal Crawford who jacks up 50 shots a game while going through the motions on defense.....oh and Allen houston(is he still on IR for the 10th year in a row)......THEY SUCK and whats worse is Flip would have listen to Thomas and deal with the NY media which is brutal....where does Flip sign?

Oh and since you think Portlands situation is soooooo awful, have you seen a twolves game lately? I think i watched the Jazz kick the crap out of them the other night and to be honest the Blazers have had major injurys all year....whats the twolves excuse? 

Lets face it, Wally+Garnett hate eachother while Cassel+Spree want out, then you have the most overpaid center in kandi and a deer in headlights in Ervin. The blazers got lucky you matched for hassel since he has done nothing all year worth the deal you gave him and last you have Hudson who wants out as well with no young talent at all......so yah you have Garnett but thats all my friend so just remember all this when being negative about the Blazers becasue at least we have young talented players for the future while you guys have vets who wont get you in the playoffs which is SAD!

i cant wait to see Mchale coach......this will be fun!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well, maybe thats why flip isnt the coach of the wolves anymore.... He is gone because he couldnt handle whats going on here. There is always so much trouble that follows the blazers that i dont think a guy like flip would want to go to another horrible situation. HE would go to new york because he and marubry still have a great relationship and he will get paid more in new york. The thing is in new york they also have ( in my opinion) better youngsters there with a solid core of vets. Portland might have better youngsters but the core of new york is very good. You cant say ariza and sweetney arent promising. Add a guy like crawford to the youngsters list and you have a couple of guys who will be in the league for a long time.

Plus the city is going to come up in his mind. I think he would find the city of new york city more appealing than portland.


yeah and i can go anywhere and say what i want to say, i dont think ur a moderator. I said that because it was about portland. The portland forum isnt for everything positive about portland, it is to discuss them Sorry if i hurt your feelings. haha.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*thats fine..say what you will*

however the fact that you just said the knicks have better young talent then teh blazers is laughable!


Blazers young core
telfair
zach
miles
outlaw
monia
kraphya


Knicks young core
ariza
sweetney
crawford


cmon dude are you kidding me?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

randolph is too much trouble. So is miles. Telfair has a huge ego and thinks he is better thane veryone. Outlaw has hops, wow. Monia and khrphya are toss ups. You really cant say what they will be and wont.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This thread sucks.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah i know but he decided to call me out......


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: thats fine..say what you will*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> however the fact that you just said the knicks have better young talent then teh blazers is laughable!
> 
> 
> ...


i have to agree with him there the blazers have better young guys then NY.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Hate to blurt it out but I gotta agree with mixum. The Blazers got some better players overall than what the Knicks got. I don't consider their off court troubles as part of their contributations on the court.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: thats fine..say what you will*



> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> 
> 
> i have to agree with him there the blazers have better young guys then NY.


Why? Beause they have a bunch of headcases on the team. Zach Randolph has been nothing but trouble since highschool. D Miles making a racist comments towards a coach. Man those are a couple of young studs I would want to build my team around. 
Sooner or later, Portland is actually going to hang onto their young players and possibly keep them longer then the developmental stage. Or else guys like Travis Outlaw and Telfair will become just like Qyntel Woods and Jermaine O'Neal. They've been drafting HS guys for years, look how far its gotten them.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There are wayyy too many off the court problems with portland. Flip already has a good relationship with marubry. New york city is the better city of the 2. That can pretty much some it up with flip's desicion. He isnt going to go somewhere just they have a bunch of potential role players or starters..... No coach picks out a team just because they have good young players, unless his name is carmelo or lebron......


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Sheefo....have you ever heard of pressure?*

have you ever listened to new york media? Flip wouldnt last a minute. you can say all you want about marbury and flip being buddys but im telling ya if flippy thought minny was tough as far as pressure...he will be run out of town by the half of his first game!!!

I listen to WFAn everyday and this is no place for flip!

Flip will either coach the blazers or lakers and that you can mark down! BTW....soon you will wish the wolves had young talent cause they are as oldthsi debate is getting!

Blazer have a better group of players and thats the bottom line!


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Sheefo....have you ever heard of pressure?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> have you ever listened to new york media? Flip wouldnt last a minute. you can say all you want about marbury and flip being buddys but im telling ya if flippy thought minny was tough as far as pressure...he will be run out of town by the half of his first game!!!
> 
> I listen to WFAn everyday and this is no place for flip!
> ...


So you can predict the future then if you already know where Flip Saunders is going?? Oh of course we should listen to you, I forgot you had the inside scoop like DA. You must have talked to all the GM's and heard them directly say this. You say Flip wouldn't last in the New York Media huh? Again, you would know this how? So you hear things on the radio bla bla bla and you assume you think you know things? Flip had a good run as the Twolves coach. He ran his course and like any other team that underachives, you have to place the blame on someone. God forbid the Twolves actually blame McHale, Spree or Sammy. 

Congrats, the trailblazers have a better group of players. Where is that going to take them though? Because as long as the Twolves have KG, the Twolves will be in playoff contention regardless. Guess thats a lot more then you can say about the Trailblazers. But its okay, I'm sure in like 7 years your team will be in the playoffs as long as you continue to draft highschoolers and foreigners who are years away from making an impact.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

portland has a better group of players........ than who? the bobcats?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Are you in the playoffs right now?*

The great KG has gotten you sooooooooo many titles, infact if im not mistaken you never won a playoff series until last season lol!

The Blazers made the playoffs 21 years in a row....i will take my chances on a bunch of high schoolers=europeans rather than 1 guy doing everything cause it never works unless your name is jordan and kg is not jordan.

Thats fine with me the twolves go with this group since we are in the same division..more wins for the blazers in the next few years....i hope thats a promise!

im just glad you realize now that i was right nad we have more talent then the knicks......and the bobcats.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Are you in the playoffs right now?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> The great KG has gotten you sooooooooo many titles, infact if im not mistaken you never won a playoff series until last season lol!
> 
> The Blazers made the playoffs 21 years in a row....i will take my chances on a bunch of high schoolers=europeans rather than 1 guy doing everything cause it never works unless your name is jordan and kg is not jordan.
> ...


Congrats, you have talent. But talent alone doesn't win you an NBA championship as you being a Trailblazer fan should know. Congrats on all of that talent helping you accomplish so many goals. The bigger question is if your team has so much talent, why aren't you winning? You can say give us time, we'll put it all together. But how much time do you need? The Trailblazers been trying to win a title for 26 years. Give the Twolves Paul Allen and allow him to spend the amount of money on the Twolves that he does with the Trailblazers and then lets talk. Heck with the Trailblazers salary, they should be winning titles. 

Your KG reference to Jordan reference is completely absurd. Yeah Jordan did everything yet he still had another top 50 player on his team . Your right, Scottie Pippen didn't do anything. Dennis Rodman was terrible, he never accomplished anything. 
Give KG a player who can hold Scottie's jock strap and then perhaps we'll talk.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

You act like next year we arent going to be title contenders again. I honestly think this year was sacrificed for a good draft pick since we got our back now. We need a young talent desperatly... RUDY FERNANDEZ! Portland being contenders any time soon is absurd. They have starters on their way out of the league soon and a bunch of players who arent even proven players in the league yet.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*title contenders...LMAO*

WITH WHO besides KG?

Spree gone

Cassel gone

Who are you gonna sign to make you a playoff team? Let me put it to ya this way, you arent even in the same universe as the spurs, heat, kings, suns, pistons....get a grip man!

as far as the Blazers go...they are one solid Sg away from a legit 6th-8th seed.

You are in major deniual about the pups! ITS OVER DUDE.....REBUILD with GARNETT


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: title contenders...LMAO*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> WITH WHO besides KG?
> 
> Spree gone
> ...


Keep telling yourself that when the Twolves are making a run and the Trailblazers are watching the playoffs infront of a TV. 
Hey congrats with the claim your one sg away from a 6th to an 8th seed, man that will sure take you far in the western conference .


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well if u did ur homework u would know cassell is signed through next year. There is no doubt in my mind that the wolves will make a move before next season starts. We have wally szcerbiak. We have trenton hassell, eddi grifin. Ndudi Ebi will have a good role next year. Add troy hudson and olowokandi to the mix. This is a solid team.... I dont know who u think the blazers are but they arent much of anything since they lost rasheed wallace.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

sheefo like your new avatar does it cost $ to be a supporting member?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah it does, u need paypal and it costs 10 dollars for a whole year.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> yeah it does, u need paypal and it costs 10 dollars for a whole year.


 10 bucks is not bad for one year


----------

